# Anybody have bunnies?



## Snowybunny (Mar 4, 2012)

I have three myself. The two boys are bonded and I'm working on bonding the girl to the boys. 









My first boy- Snowy^^










The second boy- Toshi^^










The only girl and my third bunny- Paige


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Snowybunny said:


> I have three myself. The two boys are bonded and I'm working on bonding the girl to the boys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 2 rabbits - both spayed and neutered. Don't let them have babies! There are sooo many rabbits that need good homes. You have some beautiful buns!

Gwen


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

What cuties! I'd love to have rabbits someday, though I've heard they can smell pretty fierce! Granted, some people say that about guinea pigs too and I never experienced any horrible odors with mine and I'm pretty sensitive to that sort of thing.


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

I have 5 myself atm, have had more (2 getting together one night by mistake some how turned into 6 :roll: ). One of mine chases my little sister around the house, its hilarious.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I have 5 mini lops and all but one of them is a variation of Chinchilla. We have 3 bucks and 2 does. I mostly handle the bucks.
Fuzzy and Min are my charges. Unfortunately, Fuzzy got sick after going to the state fair for 4-H and he won't be showing anymore.
But I will be showing min and D.B. this year.

I'm so excited!


----------



## Snowybunny (Mar 4, 2012)

All my bunnies are neutered and spayed- otherwise the two boys would never be best friends.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

I have two. Oreo and Phoebe! Oreo is almost exactly like Toshi in coloring. he is half Lop half Lionhead. Phoebe is almsost like Toshi except she is gray where he is black.. Her previous owners fopund her on the side of the road in a blanket so no clue what kind she is.


----------



## Snowybunny (Mar 4, 2012)

Ooh... May I see pics?


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

awe! I wish I still had photos of mine! I had a red? and two other rabbits (one albino female and one charcoal grey looking fella) that my grandfather had purchased for me when I was in grade school. The two ended up getting together and before you knew it I had 32! It was easter all year round! I would love to have another like "Peter" <-that was my reds name. BTW, don't dwarfs only get to about 2 lb if Im not mistaken? Lui


----------



## Snowybunny (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep only 2 pounds  And what's intresting is all rabbits have the same heart size as them so bigger rabbits have shorter lives.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

I shall have to figure out how to post pics on here, lol.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

:shock: How did you bond your 2 males?! My sister and I each have a Male rabbit, and mine would like to kill hers lols :-D They are so spoiled! They live in a heated garage in huge cages in the winter, and outside in their huge cages in the summer. Fed hay, pellets, fresh veggies and herbs every day and rabbit treats once in a while ;-) Oh! And raisins, Murph's favorite 

Murphy the 5 yr old Holland Lop (was told he was a Dwarf...ha!)
Whiskers the 11 yr old Mini Rex (was a rescue bun)


----------



## Snowybunny (Mar 4, 2012)

It's very rare to get bonded boys, but after 3 meetings they were bonded. Funnily enough it's harder for me to bond my girl bunny to them. She's bonded to Snowy, but when I take Toshi out with her it's not even a dominance struggle. It's I hate you and want to kill you struggle


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Snowybunny said:


> It's very rare to get bonded boys, but after 3 meetings they were bonded. Funnily enough it's harder for me to bond my girl bunny to them. She's bonded to Snowy, but when I take Toshi out with her it's not even a dominance struggle. It's I hate you and want to kill you struggle


Awe! :-( Whisker's would LOVE to be bonded, but Murphy hates him lols. Poor Whiskers has some battle wounds from Murph. We keep them apart, but a few times their leashes were long enough to reach one another


----------



## Snowybunny (Mar 4, 2012)

Hehe you should get him a nice girl bunny


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Everyone's rabbits are adorable!
I have a 3 year old chinchilla colored mutt? (might be a mini satin mix) rabbit. She is very independent and definitely an "alpha" bunny. She loves my dog though.
Here's a cartoon my sister made of them, she got the expressions quite accurate:


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I have three bunnies- a bonded pair and single boy. They are all indoor only.  

Dunkin is a 3 year old, Neutered, Himalayan Dwarf Mix who was rescued from a shelter by a friend. The shelter was going to euthanize Dunkin, his mother, and siblings. I got him when he was 6 weeks old. He is my heart bunny and Amber's husbun. 










Amber is a 3 year old, Spayed, Lionhead/Lop mix. I adopted her from a local rabbit rescue to bond with Dunkin. Her mother was abandoned outside while she was pregnant. Thankfully, a concerned woman took her in just in time for her to give birth safely. After a few "dates" Amber and Dunkin fell in love. Now they are inseparable. 



















Last but not least, there is Felix. He is a 2 year old, Neutered, Netherland Dwarf. I got him from a breeder when he was only 6 weeks old. She was threatening to feed him to a snake because his coloring isn't showable. :-( Felix is a very grumpy bunny. He growls, charges, and nips. I love him though and have learned to accept his behavior.


----------

